# Cooling and PSU questions.



## steelystan (Jan 29, 2008)

I recently built a new computer, after shorting out 2 mobos (thanks standoff screws.. and stupidity :4-thatsba), and my CPU temp on my Q6600 is a little high (40-50 C idle and 50-70 C when playing a game). I've read about CPU aire coolers but I can't decide on which one to get. Does anyone have a suggestion? I've heard Thermalright and Zalman make some good ones but I've also heard they have some bad ones too. 

Also, I've heard my PSU isn't big enough. Here are my specs:
eVGA 680i Mobo
Q6600 
XFX 8800 GT
WD Raptor 150GB
Lite-On DVD-R
*Thermaltake Purepower 600W*
4GB Corsair RAM

Any info would help. ray:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Tell us about your case cooling. What fans do you have, where are they located, and which direction are they blowing or pulling out air?

Also, what method did you use to pinpoint your temps? If you didn't try it, take a look at the bios readings for temps and voltages and post that information here.


----------



## steelystan (Jan 29, 2008)

I've got a Thermaltake Armor Series VA8000BWS case, which has two 120mm and two 90mm fans. There's a 120mm on the back and front, a 90mm on the top, and a 90mm near the psu in the back. The pull air in through the front and blow out the top and back. Airflow image

I used SpeedFan to get these temps.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Your airflow scheme looks good for you. With what you are reporting, a very nice case and that many fans, it almost sounds like you have a problem with the thermal solution between the CPU and Heatsink. I do assume the heatsink fan is blowing directly down on the CPU/Heatsink? Did you use the factory thermal pad or Artic Silver? If you used the factory thermal pad, I would clean all that off and replace it with artic silver. This CPU should not get up to 50C at idle with your setup. In addition, I would not run my rig if the temps (even under stress) get over 63c. 

About your PSU, we normally don't recommend any Thermaltake except the "touphpower" series, but from my viewpoint, that doesn't look like your issue at this time. I could be wrong, but it is too early to describe that as your problem with what we know presently.

Just as a double check, run SensorviewPro and list the temps for at-rest and under-stress. Also list the voltages so we get an additional look at your total readouts.

Post back with questions/concerns.


----------



## steelystan (Jan 29, 2008)

I used Artic Silver for the past and the fan that came with the cpu is secure and running smoothly. 

Idle then stress:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I don't see anything in the temp reading to write home about. That is slightly higher than I would like for at-rest, but certainly not out of line. The under-stress temps are also fine from what I can see.

I do have one concern. The +12 line is way out of specs. Check your bios settings and report here for that +12 line. Also, take a look at the speedfan program that you downloaded as a double check for those voltages. 

What I am trying to find out, is if it is the power supply not producing the voltages (not good) as required (+/- 5% from stated voltages), or if you have a bad motherboard sensor (which is no big deal) and reporting information. Oh, when reporting the voltages, put in the +5 line readout also.

Post back with questions/concerns.


----------



## steelystan (Jan 29, 2008)

Here's Speedfan and Sensors View open together:









What exactly should I be looking for in the bios? Should that +12V be reading 12.00V?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

It should read no higher than 5% above or 5% below the +12. In this shot, your cpu is also too hot. I am thinking two things:

First, your power supply is not giving a steady voltage for you. That also can cause heat to build up in even the CPU. We do have a problem IMHO with that power supply because the +12 line is not steady. BTW, did you take a look at the bios reading for these things so we can compare. The bios reading is generally the most accurate.

Second, you are still too hot according to the reading this time. That particular CPU should be normal idle at either the high 30c or very low 40c. When I see the board temp, that tells me that it might be the CPU thermal paste, because your board temps are normal. 

I am a little concerned that when you applied the Artic Silver, that you may have gotten either too much paste on there or too little paste on there, because either can cause high temps. Did you follow the Artic Silver Instructions when you put it on. Take a read again of the instructions and see if you did.

Also, you have the heatsink fan blowing down on the CPU, don't you instead of pulling air up off it?


----------



## steelystan (Jan 29, 2008)

I checked teh BIOS settings and it's showing that the +12V has 12.03 V running through it. The CPU temp is showing at 53 C in the bios and on Sensors View, and I just woke it up from sleeping all night.

As for the thermal paste I didn't follow any directions I just put a little bit on the center then applied the heatsink. I had a lot of trouble getting Intel's heatsink secure and I had to remove it a few times before I finally got it secure. The fan should be blowing down onto the CPU since the label is facing out, right?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok there is a few problems with that one you took the heatsink off and put it back when ever you do this you have to clean off the paste and reapply, (i found doing the diagnal secures first helps) and 2 you did not apply it right http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Redo the thermal paste and it should be fine. I would think the bios voltages are correct in this case. Follow either the link I gave you or the link 1 g0t 0wn3d gave you for instructions for cleaning and reapplying paste. That is most likely your problem.


----------



## steelystan (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok I'll be sure to re-apply a new coat of thermal paste after I clean off the stuff on there currently. I am interested in buying a new third-pary heatsink for my CPU and would love any suggestions that you guys might have. 

You guys are great. Thank you so much for the advice.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

I love my zalman 9500 so the 9700 would be even better 

(on a side note my cpu is putting out 150 watts of heat way more then a core 2 duo and after 3 hours load it keeped it under 50 c)


----------



## steelystan (Jan 29, 2008)

Alright I changed the paste on my CPU by following the Artic Silver instructions you guys gave me but my temps aren't any better. Their actually a little bit higher now. My machine is idle and SpeedFan is reading CPU: 56-63 C and Sensors View is showing CPU: 50-55 C. When I booted up after reapplying the paste my bios was reading my CPU @ 65 C. 
The instructions show to apply a thin line above the chips on the heatspreader, how much should I be applying. It's hard to get a thin line so evenly like the pictures but I don't think I'm putting too much on.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

about the size of a grain of rice


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Just be sure once you put them together and move it around a bit to spread it evenly, that you don't pull it apart again to see how it is spread. That will ruin what you did.


----------



## steelystan (Jan 29, 2008)

Alright I must be retarded. I've removed and reapplied the thermal paste, making sure it's about the same amount as a piece of rice, about 6 times now and every time I get a different temp which is never lower than 50 C. I also took 2 small fans out of an old computer and added them to this one. I'm pretty sure the amount of Artic Silver is correct but I just can't get my temps to stay below 50 C. Right now I'm showing my CPU at 55 C. Is there anything other than the thermal paste that could be causing this problem? I've got 6 fans in there now, I'd imagine the temp would at least be a little lower than it was before I put the extra 2 fans in.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Where are the fans and which direction are they blowing. Also, are you getting any problems now? Could still be a bad sensor.


----------



## steelystan (Jan 29, 2008)

I put the new fans in the front pulling air in. I'm not having any problems that I can tell but I'm using three different programs (SensorsView Pro, SpeedFan, and Harware Sensors Monitor) and their all showing a different temp. They aren't too far apart but SensorsView shows 38 C, Harware Sensors Monitor is showing 46 C, and SpeedFan is showing 47 C.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

My guess is that your sensors are messed up in the motherboard which is quite common. Use the rig and don't worry about it unless it begins to shut down or cause other problems.


----------



## steelystan (Jan 29, 2008)

Alright I'll do that. Maybe I should stick a thermometer under my CPU's arm pit?

Thanks a million Tumbleweed36 and 1 g0t 0wn3d, you guys are awesome.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

You are most welcome. Might be a good idea to report back after a week or so to tell us if everything is going well...which we hope it is. Don't forget to stick around and enjoy the forum. Have a great evening.


----------



## steelystan (Jan 29, 2008)

Will do. I ordered a Zalman 9700 NT which should be here on Tuesday. If that doesn't help at least it will look cool. Right now SpeedFan is showing my CPU @ 45 C. I was able to run Portal at max setting with great framerate and no problems at all. The CPU temp goes up to around 56 C but I don't notice anything going wrong.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

that sounds good.


----------

